# Whats my LX176 worth?



## KNM4590 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey guys! Im kind of curious as to what my LX176 would be worth If I were to sell it. I got this from a good friend of mine who had no room for it, and it needed a good home. He always took great care of it and I think he bought it new for around $3500 with a bagger which I dont have...
Heres some info;

1998 John Deere LX176 (have original owners manual
38" deck with mulch kit
14 HP kawasaki FC420v air cooled engine (have operators manual)
NGK BPR5ESIX iridium spark plug
K&N Oil filter
since 2010 it has been running Amsoil synthetic 10w-40 4 stroke lawn mower oil, the oil has been changed once a year.
New air filter/pre-filter
silverstar headlight bulbs
All new fuel lines, new fuel filter, new fuel pump
New drive belt, new deck belts
New mowpro 200CCA battery

Ive meticulously maintained this machine.. I always run 91 octane fuel with Amsoils "Quickshot" fuel stabilizer and cleaner. The carbs were cleaned last year, all the deck pulleys/bearings were lubed/greased, the axle gets greased about once a year. 

The only thing "wrong" with the machine is that the hood has some imperfections - missing fins up top by the steering wheel on once side, where its also cracked in a small spot. Its also broken a little down by the hinges, so the hood will go the way forward until the headlight wiring stops it from going further (I don't let it hang on the wires though). The other thing is the seat is fubar, but I have a JD high back seat on the way.

So, what do you guys think she would be worth?? I really have no Idea.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

It's 14 years old, so I'd say in my neck of the woods, it would fetch $600-800. If you had the bagger and it was in as good a condition as your tractor, I'd say $1000.


----------

